# Sunday Report



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The Samuri Tarpon fisherman and I went fishing today. One for One was the final count. Saw plenty of fish to make the day interesting and when we were on them there were exactly ZERO other boats around. Nice day on the pond!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Picture*

Here is a picture of the fish today. Usually, we don't like lipgaffing fish this size. But for the HBGF club, we have to have a picture of the fish etc. so... lesser of all evils I guess. But not ideal. You just don't want to risk losing the fish... every one counts all summer long.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

nice fish man


----------



## workin2fish (Jul 21, 2004)

Do you really need to lip gaff them?? I took the lip gaff out of my tarpon bag several years ago. I try to keep the trauma to a minimum. will a leader in the hand and whatever flag is given be acceptable for a photo in the pro am??


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Absolutely acceptable. I generally don't do that either. Prefer not to but make the call when the fish is next to the boat.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

Great fish! I went out yesterday and ended up having motor problems so I had to cut may day short and go in with a big 0. Again great fish.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Scott said:


> The Samuri Tarpon fisherman and I went fishing today. One for One was the final count. Saw plenty of fish to make the day interesting and when we were on them there were exactly ZERO other boats around. Nice day on the pond!!


Exactly ZERO boats around?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go Scott.

It looks like you are getting into them regularly this year. Good work!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jake Reaves said:


> Exactly ZERO boats around?


Yes... where we were on the school where we caught the fish... zero boats. Yes, you were around a mile away in deeper water on some other fish too but on the fish we were in for two or more hours where we caught the fish... zero boats around us when we were in them. You never came in and fished in there in that shallow water.

Guess that's kind of relative. After having fished a couple weekends ago off the seawall with fifteen boats in a stretch of water that was no more than two football fields long and a football field wide, you being around a mile away from me was "zero" boats around us when we were on the group of fish where we caught that one.

Its nice working a school by yourself for a change. That's all that meant. Sorry if anybody misinterpretted that. I thought it was clear when I said "when we were on them"... but maybe not. No offense intended. I don't remember seeing another tarpon boat out the entire day other than you. That was nice.

I PM'd you a minute ago. You could have come in and probably worked that school with us just fine. Two boats would have been no problem. Next time, give me a shout on the VHF radio. Not a problem. There were a lot of fish in there. I saw way way way more in there then the numbers I saw out there where you were. Not sure what it looked like earlier out there but when I was out there, didn't seem like anything close to what was inshore. Did yall jump some fish out there?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Bill C said:


> Way to go Scott.
> 
> It looks like you are getting into them regularly this year. Good work!


We're working on the average. A quarter fish a trip so far... that means every four trips a fish... and it's only July. Not bad for a weekend warrior. I usually don't start fishing until August..... its been a good year. Glad a lot of folks have had some success this year. Plenty of fish in lots of different places. Just getting them to cooperate sometimes is not easy... but then again, it IS tarpon fishing!!!

With the way it looked on Sunday, I would have guessed we would have put at least three or four in the air. Wasn't meant to be I guess. Dang tarpon!!!

The fish we were in (when we caught the fish) didn't really have any jacks, kings or sharks in them... just poogies and tarpon. That was nice. Not a lot of things to break you off. Kept the same lures casting for awhile.

The fish we caught was on a trolled bait. Fifteen second line. Black headed ****-pop with a yellow tail. It is one ugly color combination!!!


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Scott, you have a PM.

No offense was intended. I guess I just took Exactly No Other Boats AROUND the wrong way.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

No problem. You were on fish too.. that's what counts. Just glad to see fish!!!


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

workin-

you got to be kidding me treehugger......fish is in the water< 5 inches above the mouth...never out of the water.....go find a redwood and keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## workin2fish (Jul 21, 2004)

*red????*

I didnt say anything about him pulling the fish out of the water. I simply asked a question about the pro am. I'll keep an eye out for a tree today but I doubt I'll see many while cruzin the beachfront in 35 feet of water. You sound a little frustrated.... maybe you should take the day off and go fishing too.

Thanks for the warm welcome seeingred.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*If it's legal!!*



workin2fish said:


> Do you really need to lip gaff them?? I took the lip gaff out of my tarpon bag several years ago. I try to keep the trauma to a minimum. will a leader in the hand and whatever flag is given be acceptable for a photo in the pro am??


If it's legal, don't puke on a fishing report is how these boards are set up please.
Please start a new thread.

Scott, Great thread 
Thanks for keeping the tarpon section alive.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

No problem. I agree with the complaint. I generally don't like doing it either. But you've got to make the call at the boat and the reason behind it. We need pictures for the HBGF year long tournament. If no need for the pic, the gaff wouldn't come out. But right now, the lead in this tournament is tied... last I checked... so a very thin small hand gaff in the lip, in the right spot on this fish... given all factors, isn't going to make a difference. This fish survived with a very small hole in its lip. I've seen teenagers with bigger holes in their toungues and lips and eyebrows and ears and .... well, you know....


----------



## fishngolf (Aug 31, 2004)

what part of the coast


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

this was three weeks ago... upper coast


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats on the tarpon!


----------

